# Name My Sci-Fi Band Win $200



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My obvious sci-fi choice would be Full of Stars.


----------



## Caution! Robot (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice...1 or 2 other posters on other forums have suggested the entire line "God it's full of stars" from 2001, but I like the truncation.

Keep 'em coming!


----------

